# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Erreur <IP2Bus_Error>; this signal is connected to multiple drivers

## tivoche

Bonjour tout le monde

Je suis en train d'essayer d'ajouter un priph personnalis dans le systme blaze + periph(Xilinx), en le connectant sur le bus PLB. L'assistant de cration de priph m'a cr le fichier user_logic.vhd o je devrai ajouter mon priph comme composant.
Mais lors de la gnration du bitsream, j'ai l'erreur suivante :



> ERROR:Xst:528 - Multi-source in Unit <user_logic> on signal <IP2Bus_Error>; this signal is connected to multiple drivers.


Je cherche  savoir pourquoi le debugger XPS me dit que le signal "IP2Bus_Error" est connect a plusieurs pilotes sachant que le signal IP2Bus_Error est tout le temps affect par '0'.
MRC

----------


## mith06

Je doute que ce soit une bug Xilinx.
Il y a  ncessairement dans le code deux fois:



```
IP2Bus_Error <= untruc
```

Perso je code en vhdl avec notepad++, je click deux fois sur IP2Bus_Error celui ci apparait alors surlign en vert. je fais ensuite CTRL_gauche + F3 pour me montrer toutes les apparitions dans le code de IP2Bus_Error et le finis par trouver qu'il effectivement un cour-circuit sur le signal.

----------


## tivoche

en fait l'erreur tait au niveau des connexions des registres qui ne sont pas correctes, il a fallu juste inverser les affectations entre slv_reg(i)_sig et slv_reg(i) pour que a marche, c'est a dire:


```
slv_reg(i)<=slv_reg(i)_sig;
```

c'est la compilation du design dans ISE qui a rvl ces erreurs

merci

----------

